
"The hard part is figuring out the fewest features that could accomplish your goals." - pius
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/10/when-not-to-listen-to-your-users-when.html
======
pius
The actual quotation is "The hard part is to figure out the fewest possible
features that could possibly accomplish your company's goals."

~~~
jraines
In that case this is even more true: the hardest part is convincing people
that they don't need the ones you left out.

